# Depression From Writing Essays?



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is very strange explaining this, but I've noticed it throughout high school and now in University. When I'm writing a paper, I start off fine, but by the end I am down on myself, down on others, and I start feeling hatred towards other people and myself, and then i just get really depressed. Eventually I come to the point where I don't see any point in living because I feel pretty lifeless and terrible. 

Why do I feel these things? I would with all my heart love to overcome them, but I mean, have any of you ever experienced this weird thing? I've heard before that writing and depression share some kind of relationship with each other with certain people. It's not rational at all to feel these things... but I still feel them. 

I have a hunch. I am very critical with myself and therefore when I am writing an essay that is going to be evaluated, I put pressure on myself to complete it in a way that has passed my intensely critical judgment test. I then see it as a sort of infallibility if the hate inside me has ripped it to shreds enough times for something of value to come out of it. 

If even one person can relate to what I am saying here, I will be relieved cause I know it sounds completely irrational and random but... God.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont have it as I write, but after I turn it in, I always get super nervous/depressed and it peaks the day we get them back graded. Holy ballsacks I feel so powerless and helpless ahving someone judge my work. It is a killer man. It can really **** with me mentally. That si why I finish my stuff really early, liek the moment I get it, and then turn it in a month or two before it is due so i have time to relax and forget about it. That also helped me from not turning stuff in late cuz in college, they dont give a **** if you get expelled. Gotta do your work on time man!!!!!


----------



## Xena37 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Every Time*

This happens to me every time I have to write an essay. It's ridiculous, because I can tell myself rationally that it's not a big deal, it's just an assignment, and all I'll get is a grade, but I overreact whenever I have to put my thoughts down on paper for someone else to read. I think part of the trouble is that I spend all day trying to get out of my head so I'm not withdrawn and overthinking in social situations, but writing papers forces me to sit down and sift through my mind and all the thoughts I try to ignore. I'm glad someone else has this problem, it's very frustrating.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Uhg I hated writing essays! I'd usually get so frustrated and cry by the end wouldn't even be able to finish properly, I'm surprised I passed english


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I experience this while writing essays but not to your extent. And I know for sure it's because I'm so self-critical. I wrote a third-person narrative for my freshman English course and my professor just loved it. Bragged about it in front of the class, told me how great of a writer I am. I had a horrible time in that class for the rest of the semester. I'm already self-critical, but now I felt like I had to wrote solid gold with each paper. Oh my God. The expository essay we had to do get my really depressed.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Xena37 said:


> This happens to me every time I have to write an essay. It's ridiculous, because I can tell myself rationally that it's not a big deal, it's just an assignment, and all I'll get is a grade, but I overreact whenever I have to put my thoughts down on paper for someone else to read.* I think part of the trouble is that I spend all day trying to get out of my head so I'm not withdrawn and overthinking in social situations, but writing papers forces me to sit down and sift through my mind and all the thoughts I try to ignore.* I'm glad someone else has this problem, it's very frustrating.


Yes!!!!! I hate having to think! Because my mind is so critical that I start to feel the same thing again that I'm trying to get over.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I totally relate. In fact, I've been given the opportunity to revise an essay but I'm going to submit it as-is. Meh, just have to force yourself. On the days that you're feeling alright to good, you should just buckle down and do it.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> It is very strange explaining this, but I've noticed it throughout high school and now in University. When I'm writing a paper, I start off fine, but by the end I am down on myself, down on others, and I start feeling hatred towards other people and myself, and then i just get really depressed. Eventually I come to the point where I don't see any point in living because I feel pretty lifeless and terrible.
> 
> Why do I feel these things? I would with all my heart love to overcome them, but I mean, have any of you ever experienced this weird thing? I've heard before that writing and depression share some kind of relationship with each other with certain people. It's not rational at all to feel these things... but I still feel them.
> 
> ...


Im going through the same thing . I get so obsessed that the worl around me dissapears and i feel empty.


----------



## alex80 (Jul 9, 2015)

You're probably putting your heart and soul into your papers, taking them too seriously. You feel exhausted and that's why you feel depressed. Taking essays easy would be a bad advice. That's why I'd recommend you write an esay on depression instead. You know the topic inside out and it will hep you a lot. If you need some inspiration, here's a sample paper for you place4papers.com/samples/depression-research-paper Some valuable data from this sample can impress your teacher.


----------

